# Advice on job offer.



## Rachel780 (Oct 20, 2015)

I was offered a position as a remote coder by Inovalon. Does anyone have any experience working with them? I am hesitant to quit my current job in case its not stable or I don't like it. Has anyone worked an office job and a remote coding job at the same time?


----------



## Mbrowne7 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Inovalon*

While I don't have experience with this company I have seen them on a Facebook page, 'JOBS for American Medical Coders'.  I haven't seen any complaints, but you can sign in and ask.


----------



## rswanson (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi there.

I don't have any information on the company whom is offering you a remote position.  

I worked a full-time position in an office prior to transitioning into full-time remote, it was complicated, especially depending on what your full-time office position consisted of.  I would research the company in depth prior to going full-time with them, especially if you have expectations.

Hope this help


----------



## Jennifer G 08 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Inovalon*

I had phone interview last week.  The Recruiter will not answer my voicemail or e-mails.  I would think twice about doing business with them.


----------



## kathying@hotmail.com (Oct 24, 2015)

*Inovalon*

I had a phone interview and I was told that you worked when "they" worked,...so I would be expected to sit at my desk from 8-5, with 2 ,15 minute breaks and ...hopefully a lunch. So if you already have a job during the day,..it wouldn't work.


----------



## marst (Oct 27, 2015)

*Job offer*

Facility Job Offers: Proceed with caution; some facilities are dishonest and do not provide support needed for a new coder. I would ask questions in the interview (length of job/support given/number of charts per day you need to code, etc).  At the end of the day, it is your decision to accept an offer or not. 
Am new to the field, gaining experience and using my intuition and knowledge.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 1, 2015)

According to the anonymous reviews on glassdoor.com its not that great of a company to work for. Not many favorable reviews. I would read the reviews first before applying.


----------

